# [2011] Where do you buy a good Carry-on Luggage bag?



## Ridewithme38 (May 26, 2011)

I figured since some of you guys own upwards of 10-20 weeks of TS usage...who better to ask then the constant traveler

With more and more airlines charging for any baggage and me getting old...i figured it was about time to go from stuffing all my clothes into an old college backpack and/or various shopping bags and finally settle down on a good quality adult Carry-on bag...

So with all the travel experience, i'm assuming, on this board...Which bag do you like?...have you found that some bags marketed as carry-on bags, don't actually fit the carry-on guidelines?  What should i buy?


----------



## teepeeca (May 26, 2011)

My wife and I bought American Tourister "carry-on" luggage, several years ago.  They have held up extremely well.  DO NOT get a "knock-off" bag, get the real thing.

Go on the internet to get actual "maximum" dimensions of a carry-on bag.  Some of the airline's overhead bins are of different size, and you might have to put the bag in handle first (bins are actually curved, so the wheels have to be toward the aisle), or you will have to put the bag in sideways ---bins aren't deep enough to put the bag "straight-in".

Flying some of the "smaller" (commuter ?) planes, you are allowed the carry-on's, BUT, they won't fit overhead, or under the seat.  That's OK.  They will actually check them in the belly of the plane AFTER you roll them in to the seating compartment. If you "know" that they won't fit in the cabin, and check them yourself, you WILL pay for checked baggage.

Tony


----------



## roll30 (May 26, 2011)

I have used Eagle Creek for many years and found their bags to be durable and well conceived.  They also have some accessory items such as the "pack-it" cubes and folders are extremely convenient.  

Full disclosure-  I used with work with a travel clothing company and we did receive industry discounts from Eagle Creek.


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2011)

Eagle Creek makes darn good carry-ons, at a price. Check www.ebags.com and look for 'max carry-on size'. It's usually 45" combined LxWxH. I use a Rick Steves Convertible. About $100-or $80 on frequent sales. It will hold as much as my 25" Delsey roller and as long as I don't need wheels, this is the bag I use. With a backpack as my 'personal item', I can go on any trip from 3 days to 3 months with occasional laundry.

I refuse to pay airline baggage charges.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Elan (May 26, 2011)

Whenever someone inquires about luggage, I recommend the Club Glove brand.  Not cheap by any means, but it's exceptionally nice.  I have a few pieces of Eagle Creek, and while nice, I much prefer the Cub Glove stuff.  Made in the USA, and lifetime warranty, IIRC.  

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015S6TTM/ref=twister_dp_update?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LAX Mom (May 26, 2011)

I have several carry-on bags but the one I constantly use is Kirkland brand from Costco. It was $99 and has held up extremely well. It expands so if I'm bringing home more than I left home with I can always check it. I think it is a 22' but a recently on a trip they made me check it at the gate. It was too fat to fit into the basket & they were checking all the bags just before you boarded.


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> ......if I'm bringing home more than I left home with I can always check it. I think it is a 22' but a recently on a trip they made me check it at the gate.



If the airline is asking for voluntary gate-checks- and the flight is going to my destination (no connecting flight to worry about missing), I'm their guy. There's no charge for gate-checking, whereas if you check a bag at the counter, they charge- except Southwest. I keep my necessities (a change of clothes, electronics, meds) in my backpack/'personal' bag.
Jim


----------



## pedro47 (May 26, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> I have several carry-on bags but the one I constantly use is Kirkland brand from Costco. It was $99 and has held up extremely well. It expands so if I'm bringing home more than I left home with I can always check it.
> 
> We also liked this brand of luggage from Costco.  Our now is over five years old  with no problems.


----------



## Toby (May 26, 2011)

*Carry On Baggage*

Not sure it matters so much anymore, what carry ons one buys. The airlines often don't have room in the overhead bins to take your carry ons anyway! We just returned from Hawaii, round trip  on United. We had 2 legitimate sized carry on suitcases and on both flights, there was no room in the bins for our luggage. United has a new policy of boarding from the back of the plane first, since we were in the Economy Plus seats, closer to the front of the plane, when we boarded all the bin spaces were filled up. United boarded our 2 carry ons for free, but it was worrisome, as both going and coming had connecting flights in California. We were concerned our luggage would get lost.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 26, 2011)

We use our Delsey. They can be found on ebags as Jim suggested. 

My husband travels alot and has had this bag for more than 10 years 

http://www.ebags.com/product/delsey...arry-on-suiter-trolley/67771?productid=801777

He likes it because it will fit in the overheads even on the "small side" of an MD80. It really holds alot. 

elaine


----------



## Toby (May 26, 2011)

*Good Carry On Bags*

Hi,
I posted earlier today that even with our 'good' carry on bags, there was no room in the bin on our recent trip to Hawaii on United. We carried a Delsey and a Wilshire Ricardo bag bought at Costco several years ago.  Both are great carry on bags, well made, no problem there.  I am thinking I need to go buy something that fits under the seat in front of me and just plan to take little and be prepared to wash items several times in the w/d provided in the timeshare unit.  I am still irritated that we pay extra for Economy Plus seats, but because of the boarding policy on United, we are the last to board.:annoyed:


----------



## ronparise (May 26, 2011)

recycled, re-purposed, Inexpensive, plastic bags, find them anywhere, easy to store and they fit under the seat


----------



## DanM (May 26, 2011)

best value and sizes I've found are the Rick Steves line.


----------



## Ken555 (May 27, 2011)

Luvtennis said:


> Hi,
> I posted earlier today that even with our 'good' carry on bags, there was no room in the bin on our recent trip to Hawaii on United. We carried a Delsey and a Wilshire Ricardo bag bought at Costco several years ago.  Both are great carry on bags, well made, no problem there.  I am thinking I need to go buy something that fits under the seat in front of me and just plan to take little and be prepared to wash items several times in the w/d provided in the timeshare unit.  I am still irritated that we pay extra for Economy Plus seats, but because of the boarding policy on United, we are the last to board.:annoyed:



I flew United to Hawaii in April in economy plus. The crew didn't permit anyone other than those in economy plus to use the overhead bins by our seats. Even though I was among the last to board, there was plenty of room for my bag. This earns a big plus from me for united and I'm disturbed to find that you experienced otherwise as that may mean things are changing already...


----------



## Mimi39 (May 27, 2011)

We relly like the ones we got a t ricksteves.com


----------



## sfwilshire (May 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> recycled, re-purposed, Inexpensive, plastic bags, find them anywhere, easy to store and they fit under the seat



But the cranky flight attendant will disallow three of the bags in the picture and you'll be repacking!

I hate flying with all carryons. Particularly when flying out of Knoxville that tends to mean gate checking your bag. An undesirable delay to retrieve the bag when you have a short layover between flights.

I've been using an LL Bean bag selected because it was the absolute max carryon size. It is foreign made and you could find better quality, but LL Bean's good warranty will replace it if it doesn't give acceptable service. It rolls easily, unlike some of my cheaper bags.

Sheila


----------



## x3 skier (May 30, 2011)

I have the Air Boss from Red Oxx. US made and rugged as all get out. No wheels but I have taken it everywhere.

Www.redoxx.com

You might check flyertalk.com for recommendations from frequent flyers. There's a whole forum covering luggage. 

Cheers


----------



## Toby (May 30, 2011)

*Good Carry On Bags*

Ken,
That is good to hear that United treated you so well last April w/room for your luggage in over head bin. We flew United May 14 and May 24th in Economy plus out of Dulles and Honolulu and both crews just said we had to check the bags, no apologies, no nothing and on the flight out to Hawaii, when we landed a lady from 1st class came to the bin over our seats and retrieved her bag, saying there was no room for her bag in first class bin. I noticed some man in first class taking down a very large piece of luggage from the overhead bin. I don't think the steward should have let him take 2 places in the bin w/1 carry on.
I plan to complain to United.


----------



## abbekit (May 30, 2011)

I'm partitial to the Swiss army brand that we found for half price at Ross Dress for Less andq TJ Maxx.  They had other really nice name brands too.  I second the Rick Steves stuff too, have his backpack and packing cubes.


----------



## radmoo (May 31, 2011)

TJ Maxx as well as Marshalls often carry high end brands such as Victorinox and High Sierra, both personal favs. . .you just need to keep an eye out for them.  I received some luggage from LL Bean as a wedding present 8 years ago which I loved, they even replaced a damaged bag after several years of use - go BEAN - but unfortunately that particular bag has been discontinued.  I'd urge anyone to hang on to warranty tags that come with new luggage as most manufactures will "stand by their brands" and offer repair or replacement free of charge.


----------



## Carol C (May 31, 2011)

Sierra Trading Post online often has good deals. Maybe not so much this time of year, but after summer you can get great clearance prices. I got a large High Sierra rolling duffel for about 50-60 bucks (too big for a carry-on but perfect for our snorkel & dive gear, suits etc).


----------



## Karen G (May 31, 2011)

I bought a great little Skyway carry-on bag in the AAA office in Bellevue, WA, several years ago. It has been everywhere from London to Cabo and it's great. It has rollers and a great extendable handle. It's a little shorter than most of the standard 22" rectangular shaped bags, and it measures 14" X 10" X 17". I love it.


----------



## Passepartout (May 31, 2011)

Regarding the 2 previous posts. I bought DW a set of Victorinox luggage after a report of a killer deal here in TUG. The stuff is pretty as all get out, but with no handles on the bottom, handles too tight to put a hand into, heavy and with just 1 outside pocket, she went back to her old Costco, Ricardo luggage. I still think that's too heavy- she requires help (mine) to get it in the overhead.

I bought my Rick Steves' Convertible (available with- or without wheels) and R.S. Veloce  backpack from Sierra Trading post. On the first trip, one of the backpack's shoulder straps frayed because of not having enough material inside the seam. I contacted Rick Steves' and they had me send it to the mfr -eBags- who fixed it and returned it to me pronto. Both of my Rick Steves pieces together weigh less than 10 lbs, and hold a huge amount with plenty of well thought out organizational pockets for all my stuff. I couldn't be happier. That said, on our last 3 week trip to Europe, DW and I shared a hanging bag to accommodate my tux, shoes, her formal ware and various dress-up clothes we wouldn't ordinarily travel with. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kay H (Jun 1, 2011)

ebags has carryons for under $100 today.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jun 1, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> I flew United to Hawaii in April in economy plus. The crew didn't permit anyone other than those in economy plus to use the overhead bins by our seats. Even though I was among the last to board, there was plenty of room for my bag. This earns a big plus from me for united and I'm disturbed to find that you experienced otherwise as that may mean things are changing already...



I fly United mostly and have never noted UA crew to stop someone in the rear from putting their bags in the Economy Plus area. In fact, they typically tell people on the PA to put their bags anywhere they find room when the rear overhead starts to fill up. 

And, I've never seen any UA crew enforce one bag overhead, 2nd under the seat with the weinies who are not sitting in bulkhead but feel they can inconvenience others so they can have plenty of room for their feet..by putting 2 big bags per person overhead..


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2011)

*$99 Eagle Creek rollaboard*

Here's a half price (today only- 6/2) on a very good, maximum carry on size Eagle Creek bag. http://www.ebags.com/product/eagle-creek/cloudstream-22-carry-on/151450?aid=10461181&pid=2458874 I have no personal experience with this, but it gets great reviews and the seller is reputable.

Jim


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a family member who works as a TSA screener who, when asked which brand holds up, without hesitation said Samsonite.

Neither of us have stock in the company & for that matter I don't think I have any of their luggage either, but if you want something durable I would take the word of someone who examines luggage for a living.


----------



## erm (Jun 14, 2011)

I love my Samsonite luggage and always find the best deals on this brand at Marshall's or TJMaxx.


----------



## derb (Jun 14, 2011)

*For Those Who Live In South Florida...*

Travel Pro and Atlantic have their facility in Boca Raton where they sell display
units.

I just bought 3 22" carry on spinners for $50 each.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 4, 2011)

derb said:


> Travel Pro and Atlantic have their facility in Boca Raton where they sell display
> units.
> 
> I just bought 3 22" carry on spinners for $50 each.



I love my Travel Pro.  Wish I had a chance to buy there in Boca.  But I actually don't need another one.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2011)

Beware! Posts #28 and 32 sure look like spam to me even though they do address the title of this thread.

Jim

[They were - and I deleted them, so #28 and 32 are different posts, now. - DeniseM]


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 4, 2011)

You're right, Jim.  The language is way to similar to be a coincidence - especially for 2 first time posters.


----------



## Toby (Jul 5, 2011)

*Update on Carry on Bags on Plane*

Hi All,
Just an update to an earlier post by me in May 2011 complaining that the type of Carry on Bag doesn't make a big difference if there is no room in the overhead bin, as earlier passengers took the space, with United's policy that the plane boarded from the rear first. We had Economy Plus seats and were just behind First Class.and our carry ons had to be gate checked. The good news is that United responded to mine and others complaint and said they were ceasing with that boarding system, due to so many complaints and were returning to former system.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 8, 2011)

Another thing to watch with United is that it has recently been reported on FlyerTalk that UA is testing new more restrictive carry-on requirements at Hong Kong and London Heathrow with the intent to go systemwide.  Some posters are reporting that carry-ons that have always fit in the sizers do not do so any longer.


----------



## Jennie (Jul 20, 2011)

Out 2 Rick Steves bags have out-lived every other carry-one we've owned. They are sturdy but light weight, have very useful compartments, and maneuver flawlessly through airports, and onto the plane. We have used them for years w/o any trouble and have given them as gifts to family members who are equally impressed. 

Eventually we "sprung" for the matching shoulder carry on bags that can hook on so easily and firmly to the roller board bags. The two together, which are both legal to carry on board, hold as much as larger suitcases that must be checked in.


----------



## bigrick (Jul 20, 2011)

I use a Rick Steve's carry on bag that has backpack straps instead of wheels.  

The only roller bags with long enough handles for me are the bags that most of you can fit your whole body in.  Bags like that I do not need.


----------



## loafingcactus (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an Eagle Creek which survived five years as a road warrior with a little maintenance from my Dad.  I stuff the area between the handle rods with grocery bags.  This way if it is overpacked for fitting in the over head bin (accidentally or on purpose) I can pull out some stuff and put it under the seat.  Also as a road warrior I didn't carry a purse since my other bag was my briefcase, so I used those baggies as makeshift purses when going out.  Classy, I know.


----------



## John Darting (Aug 29, 2011)

*Correct size*

Make sure the bag is the correct size. Here someone was asking which airline was the best to use


----------



## MaryH (Dec 21, 2012)

I started with Delsey and Samsonite hardsized cases while living in europe.  Then moved to Samsonite and Travel Pro carry ons after a few fashionable but poor quality ones.  

Now I have Briggs and Riley and it has lifetime warranty.!!!


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 21, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> If the airline is asking for voluntary gate-checks- and the flight is going to my destination (no connecting flight to worry about missing), I'm their guy. There's no charge for gate-checking, whereas if you check a bag at the counter, they charge- except Southwest. I keep my necessities (a change of clothes, electronics, meds) in my backpack/'personal' bag.
> Jim



Not me.  I have had too many checked bags damaged / destroyed / lost / delayed by the baggage mishandlers / luggage throwers employed by the airlines.  If I can carry on, I do.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 21, 2012)

John Darting said:


> Make sure the bag is the correct size. Here someone was asking which airline was the best to use



Check the size requirements of all airlines you might use.  Some dimensions are different.  My carry-on, which is very solid that I bought at TJ Maxx fits exactly with even the restrictive European LCC's, so it works with any airline.  When I was flying DL, I had a ticket with a leg on Austrian Airlines, and the carry-on that fit fine with DL, did not with Austrian.  Some years ago, there was a US airport (Denver?) that put a template on their baggage x-ray machine that would exclude carry-ons that exceeded UA's size limit until some other domestic airlines complained that they allowed larger carry-ons which were being excluded by that template.


----------



## radmoo (Dec 21, 2012)

radmoo said:


> TJ Maxx as well as Marshalls often carry high end brands such as Victorinox and High Sierra, both personal favs. . .you just need to keep an eye out for them.  I received some luggage from LL Bean as a wedding present 8 years ago which I loved, they even replaced a damaged bag after several years of use - go BEAN - but unfortunately that particular bag has been discontinued.  I'd urge anyone to hang on to warranty tags that come with new luggage as most manufactures will "stand by their brands" and offer repair or replacement free of charge.



I agree.  I have purchased both Victorinox and High Sierra luggage at TJ's and Marshall's, my FAVORITE stores.  Additionally, Vera Bradley makes a nice roll aboard which will probably deeply discounted starting Dec 26


----------



## MaryH (Dec 21, 2012)

These days it is better to buy 20" carryons.


----------



## Mimi39 (Dec 21, 2012)

We got really good carry-ons at ricksteves.com


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 21, 2012)

Since I can get by without wheels, Red Oxx has been my choice for years. Rugged and made in the USA. Air Boss is my favorite one and I have a couple others for shorter trips. 

Cheers


----------



## Magic1962 (Dec 21, 2012)

Red Oxx all the way....  when I travel  I also use Air Boss...  I have two of them one for carry on and one I check in.... they are I think the BEST MADE... but also not cheap... if you are looking for rollers  Red Oxx is NOT the way to go....  Dave


----------



## johnra (Dec 22, 2012)

*Luggage- ONLY Travelpro*

I'm a retired road warrior and now we travel for fun. For a lasting unit, shop for Travelpro - it's the preferred bag by almost all the airline crews, and a lot of road warriors.  Buy any color than black!


----------



## stevio99 (Dec 28, 2012)

The last bag I bout I refer to as the "spirit bag". its from http://www.carryonfree.com/

Its 16X14X12, the exact dimensions for free carryon by Spirit.  It works extremely well, I can get a ton of clothes in it. I often use it even when I'm not flying Spirit, cause its easy to handle.

Downsides are its made in China, and wish it rolled at little easier.  But its been great, especially for spirit flights.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to manage a luggage department and know from personal experience that many, if not most, airline crews still use Travelpro.  I never had a pilot or flight attendant come in and ask for anything else.  Though the airlines allow larger sizes, a 20 inch carryon is easier to stow and will even fit under some seats. The easist way to get your bag in the overhead is to make sure it is short enough to go in bottom first, not the long way.  Older pieces with big wheels on the bottom may not do this. One surprising fact is that luggage with the brand of famous designers is usually the worst junk.  There is no more American Tourister but that brand does turn up on occasion made by Samsonite. For checked luggage, go with the good stuff.  The case will be tossed, dropped and caught in jams on conveyor belts and the most vulnerable parts are zippers and seams, which is why you want decent stuff.  I don't use combination locks, not even the more expensive ones I own, but seal the zipper with plastic locking wire ties.  I haven't had my checked luggage opened in recent years but, when it was, TSA replaaced my ties with there own which, at the time, were orange so you knew the luggage had been opened.  Professional luggage thieves will not be deterred by even the best locks so I just want to know if the bag has been opened in transit.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 26, 2013)

I like our luggage set a lot. That said, it's not for everyone.
I recommend reading the reviews at ebags. They have so many excellent, helpful reviews.


----------



## Tia (Apr 26, 2013)

hvsteve1 said:


> ....  I haven't had my checked luggage opened in recent years but, when it was, TSA replaaced my ties with there own which, at the time, were orange so you knew the luggage had been opened.  Professional luggage thieves will not be deterred by even the best locks so I just want to know if the bag has been opened in transit.



I have an old Samsonite hard side that I like but since you can't lock them we put a strap around it to prevent it popping open accidentally, and _it gets searched every time_. Last time was March and TSA in the USVI kept the strap


----------



## drewborn (Apr 30, 2013)

*Ebag mother lode*

Ebag mother lode weekender.  I did a 7 day trip to Europe with a flight each of the 7 days. It is a backpack with no wheels though. I wrote a more detailed review on amazon under my same handle


----------



## M&M (May 2, 2013)

*Anyone shell out the dough for Briggs and Riley?*

Looking for a good bag and really like the look and feel of the B&R Baseline. The only issue I have is the cost. This bag is twice as much as the Travel Pro Crew 9 I was also looking at. 
Has anyone on here purchased one of the Briggs-Riley Baseline bags? If so were you happy with it, or wishing you'd spent less for a different bag?


----------



## pedro47 (May 2, 2013)

Travelpro has an outlet store in Myrtle Beach, SC  at Tanger Mall Highway 17 bldg # 790.


----------



## MaryH (May 2, 2013)

I used to have Travelpro Platinum series with the flip up handle and while it is good I had to pay $60 to replace the handle when it failed.

About 5-6 years ago when I strained my trapeze muscle dragging a poor computer bag around a city, I shelled out for both the baseline expandable 20in and the largest heavy duty rolling computer bag they had.  The lifetime warranty is excellent if you are a road warrior.  I have had handle, wheels, expandable units and part of frame replaced over last 3-4 years at absolutely no cost.

My sister loved my Briggs so much that she went out and bought the whole series even though she is a 1-2 trip a year traveller.

I now have the 1) 20" expandable 2) 26" 3) rolling computer bag 4) upgrade small bag 5) shoulder bag that I use for a single computer bag.

My 20" expandable is a slightly earlier version of this
http://www.briggs-riley.com/categor...y-On-Expandable-Upright-(Discontinued)_U420LX


----------



## cd5 (May 9, 2013)

I've used my Lipault Paris 22" 4 wheeled carry-on and/or the 19" weekend shoulder bag for all my trips for the past 2 years. The 22" carry-on is very light, ballistic nylon with no metal frame which allows me to pack everything I need for a week-long vacation or business trip; the soft sides make all the difference for fitting more stuff in!  I've traveled with the shoulder bag as well; it fits easily under the seat, has a strap that allows you to pass the carry-on handle through at the back and lots of zips & compartments to organize the little stuff. 
These are not cheap but well worth the price. I've used them many, many times in the past 2 years and they still look and "work" like new! The customer reviews on ebags.com give them the best rating of 5 stars and I completely agree.


----------

